# Ινες πλαστικού στις παραλίες απειλούν την υγεία μας



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

Από την Καθημερινή:

Μια καινούργια μορφή ρύπανσης ακόμα και σε ακατοίκητες περιοχές

Του Γιαννη Eλαφρου

Βλέπουμε μια παραλία επιφανειακά καθαρή, στην πραγματικότητα όμως μπορεί η αμμουδιά να είναι γεμάτη με μικροσκοπικές ίνες πλαστικού! Πρόκειται για μια αόρατη και ύπουλη ρύπανση, αποτέλεσμα της μακρόχρονης υπερκατανάλωσης πλαστικού και της ανεξέλεγκτης ρίψης του σε παραλίες, θάλασσες και χωματερές. Η ανάγκη εγρήγορσης και συνειδητοποίησης πρώτα απ' όλα της πολιτείας, αλλά και των πολιτών, έρχεται επιτακτικά στο προσκήνιο.

Πρόκειται για ανησυχητική αποκάλυψη έρευνας, που διεξήγαγε αφιλοκερδώς η περιβαλλοντική οργάνωση «Αρχιπελάγος», Ινστιτούτο Θαλάσσιας και Περιβαλλοντικής Ερευνας του Αιγαίου, που εδρεύει στην Ικαρία. Ερευνητές της οργάνωσης και εθελοντές συγκέντρωσαν δείγματα από 110 παραλίες των ελληνικών ακτών του Αιγαίου, ενώ τώρα λαμβάνουν δείγματα και από τα τουρκικά παράλια.

Ανησυχητικά δείγματα

«Από τα δείγματα διαχωρίζονται μέσα από τα ιζήματα τα μικροσκοπικά πλαστικά, τα οποία στη συνέχεια αναλύονται για τον καθορισμό του τύπου τους. Πραγματικά ανησυχήσαμε, αφού όλες οι παραλίες που ελέγχθηκαν περιέχουν άλλες σε μικρό και άλλες σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό μικροσκοπικές ίνες πλαστικού», είπε στην «Κ» η κ. Αναστασία Μήλιου, υδροβιολόγος και υπεύθυνη επιστημονικής έρευνας στο «Αρχιπέλαγος».

Τα πλαστικά σκουπίδια, κάτω από την επίδραση του ήλιου και του αλατιού, διασπώνται σε μικροσκοπικές ίνες (αόρατες με γυμνό οφθαλμό), πολύ πιο γρήγορα απ' όσο υπολογίζαμε. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο κίνδυνος του πλαστικού εξαϋλώνεται. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οπτικό... «Τα μικροπλαστικά εναποτίθενται σε παραλιακά ιζήματα όπου πιστεύεται ότι συσσωρεύονται και αποτελούν μία αυξανόμενη απειλή για την υγεία ανθρώπων και οικοσυστημάτων. Η διασπορά τους είναι τόσο μεγάλη που θεωρείται πλέον ότι όλα τα ψάρια ή όλοι οι οργανισμοί που τρέφονται με ψάρια (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ανθρώπου), περιέχουν σε κάποιο βαθμό μικροπλαστικές ίνες στον σωματικό τους ιστό», τονίζει η κ. Μήλιου.

«Πρόκειται για μια καινούργια μορφή ρύπανσης. Χρειάζεται μελέτη των επιπτώσεων στην υγεία και τη βιοποικιλότητα. Εμείς συνεχίζουμε την έρευνα για να βρούμε τις συγκεντρώσεις μικροϊνών πλαστικού, όχι πλέον μόνο σε παραλίες, αλλά και στο πλαγκτόν (λαμβάνουμε δείγματα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας), σε βαθύτατα ιζήματα, αλλά και σε ζωντανούς οργανισμούς», συμπληρώνει η κ. Μήλιου.

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή είναι η διασπορά της μικροσκοπικής ρύπανσης ακόμα και στις πιο απομακρυσμένες παραλίες. «Ηταν πραγματικά σοκαριστικό να βλέπεις ακατοίκητες παραλίες στην Ικαρία ή στη Ρόδο να περιέχουν περισσότερες μικροΐνες από πολυσύχναστες ακτές της Αττικής», σημειώνει ο κ. Ρίτσαρντ Στάντεργουικ, ερευνητής του «Αρχιπελάγους». «Δεν πρόκειται για ρύπανση που προκαλείται ανά περιοχή. Μεγάλο ρόλο στη διασπορά των σκουπιδιών παίζουν τα θαλάσσια ρεύματα», υπογραμμίζει ο κ. Στάντεργουικ. «Η Χαλκιδική είχε τα μικρότερα επίπεδα μικροπλαστικών απ' όλες τις περιοχές που εξετάσαμε, γεγονός που οφείλεται στα ρεύματα». Ποιες είναι οι πηγές της ρύπανσης; Σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές του «Αρχιπελάγους» πέρα από την ασυνείδητη ρίψη πλαστικών από τους μεμονωμένους πολίτες, μεγάλη ευθύνη φέρουν οι χωματερές, πολλά από τα απορρίμματά των οποίων κατευθύνονται στη θάλασσα ή στις παραλίες. «Ακόμα και οι μισοοργανωμένοι χώροι ταφής έχουν πρόβλημα, καθώς οι άνεμοι διασκορπίζουν τα σκουπίδια», τονίζει η κ. Μήλιου.

Γι' αυτό ο καθαρισμός των παραλιών δεν μπορεί να γίνεται μόνο λίγο πριν από το καλοκαίρι, αλλά όλο τον χρόνο. Απαιτούνται όμως πιο ριζικές λύσεις. Η απαγόρευση της χρήσης πλαστικών τσαντών και συσκευασιών στην Ελλάδα, όπως άλλωστε έχει γίνει σε πολλές άλλες χώρες, υποστηρίζεται από το «Αρχιπέλαγος». «Ακόμα και η Ζανζιβάρη έχει προχωρήσει», σημειώνει η κ. Μήλιου με νόημα...


----------

